
31 film rolls from WW2 soldier discovered & processed, results are breathtaking - marchustvedt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaurfqIW5-k
======
LordWinstanley
_You-fucking-Tube?!_

Possibly second only to radio as a poor choice of medium for exhibiting a
collection of photographs.

Mind you, I'm sure the:

 _" Yure mom photograph dicks in da war"_

 _" Well youre mom getted raped by Hilter"_

debate in the comments, on the historical significance of the discovery, will
more than make up for it.

~~~
ddingus
The developer story, context, human aspects of this work were interesting to
me.

Sure, I want images to consider, but as presented, I got a sense of time,
history, just the impact of that work, carefully done.

